# Bella any day.



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

It's her first kidding. 
I hate waiting she should have kidded 2 weeks ago I think she's holding on just to spite me. 
She is a 1 year old nigerian dwarf.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ace~she is beautiful!:thumbup:


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks her sister kidded 2 weeks ago with twin girls. Spotted tri color blue eyes I'm so excited to see what Bella has.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww....I love spotted goats...so cute...
Are you keeping them?


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Awwww....I love spotted goats...so cute...
> Are you keeping them?


I was going to keep one but can't decide which one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmm, I vote for the brown one


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Hmmmm, I vote for the brown one











Took this this morning. Razzle









Dazzle


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> Took this this morning. Razzle
> 
> Dazzle


Ace, you BETTER not be thinkin bout gettin rid of my fave girl!(; I think she oughta be a keeper.
;D


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Ace, you BETTER not be thinkin bout gettin rid of my fave girl!(; I think she oughta be a keeper.
> ;D


I thought you were going to buy her


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> I thought you were going to buy her


I want her! That's for sure!! 
Lol is she registered?


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I want her! That's for sure!!
> Lol is she registered?


No she's not


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> No she's not


Ok, annnnd how much would you let her go for? Cause I MIGHT Have someone interested.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, after new pics...I'd wanna keep em both!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I can't believe still no kids


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Same here!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

where are you located at. They are so cute. Are they registered.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Frosty said:


> where are you located at. They are so cute. Are they registered.


The does are registered the buck is not. 
So the baby's won't be


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in central/south Texas.


I can't believe that she still has not kidded. 
All the other does kidded 3weeks ago she should of dominoed with them. 
She's a tiny little goat. 
this is her first kidding I'm really getting worried. 
She is wider than she is tall. She looks like a beach ball with horns. 

Oh gosh Please let it be twins or trips. Because if its just 1 than that's going to be a huge kid.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> I'm in central/south Texas.
> 
> I can't believe that she still has not kidded.
> All the other does kidded 3weeks ago she should of dominoed with them.
> ...


I think the SAME exact thing w/ my doe ace. 
We're in this together.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

We had a big thunderstorm I thought that'll maker her go in to labor. Not


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> We had a big thunderstorm I thought that'll maker her go in to labor. Not


We had a BIG change in temperature then I took her sister away, I thought one of then would, I was wrong. I pinched mine's udder and she still has a lil bit of loose skin left even though it's real hard.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Emilie~ stop pinching your goat! LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> We had a big thunderstorm I thought that'll maker her go in to labor. Not


:chin: Maybe sneak up behind her and pop a balloon......lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Emilie~ stop pinching your goat! LOL


Lol too late(; 
And would piping a balloon like help??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL...you are hopeless girl!  That goat is gonna kid soon......er or later


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> :chin: Maybe sneak up behind her and pop a balloon......lol


Lol


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Still in waiting


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> LOL...you are hopeless girl!  That goat is gonna kid soon......er or later


Dang!:/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ace~She is pretty  What's the buck look like?


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ace~She is pretty  What's the buck look like?


He's a tri color with blue eyes


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He's pretty....you're gonna get some colors for sure


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> Thanks her sister kidded 2 weeks ago with twin girls. Spotted tri color blue eyes I'm so excited to see what Bella has.


 Oh my goodness! They are so cute!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

The waiting is torture. Bella still had not kidded


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...she looks ready to me!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow...she looks ready to me!!


She's looked like that for 1 week


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

aye aye aye....no wonder you're going nuts!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

My other 3 does that I thought were breed at the same time all kidded a month ago


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What torture....................lol


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

There here there here

There Finally here and on my birthday to. 
Bella kidded last night while I was at work I came home to find 2 great BIG healthy blue eyed bucklings.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Glory be finally


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

again....Yay! :stars:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're so cute!!! I just love all of your goaties! Lol Congrats on two healthy kids!!!! And Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

so cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How are they coming along Ace?


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

They are doing great


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome...I am so excited to think I may be able to post my first kids this year...just don't know for sure...or when


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

They truly are identical twins. I can't tell them apart. They are both blue eyes with matching markings. 
And they won't stay still long enough to get a good pic lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow!! I was talking about this with mum the other day. True twins! How awesome! They're beautiful too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omygosh...they are so stinkin' cute! I love the expression in the last pic


----------

